# Fifth Annual Flashlight Collectors Meeting



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 17, 2002)

I realize it’s very late to present this notice, but please forgive my tardiness since I just came on board. The 5th Annual Meeting of Flashlight Collectors is happening next week in Reading, Pennsylvania on April 26 and 27, 2002. I mention the meeting because some of you in the vicinity might want to attend. I promise to give ample notice before the meeting next year. This is a worthwhile meeting for those who are interested in antique, rare and collectible flashlights and related material. Contact me at [email protected] If you need more information.


----------

